# BBC iPlayer, ITV Catch Up and 4OD



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone wanting to know how to keep being able to watch these, PM me and I'll send you instructions. Will cost at maximum £11.00 per month - which is roughly the licence fee anyway.

...I'm not charging any money for telling you how to do it. You pay them directly. My info is ALWAYS free...

...well maybe will let you buy me a pint of a chocolate frappe


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Anyone wanting to know how to keep being able to watch these, PM me and I'll send you instructions. Will cost at maximum £11.00 per month - which is roughly the licence fee anyway.
> 
> ...I'm not charging any money for telling you how to do it. You pay them directly. My info is ALWAYS free...
> 
> ...well maybe will let you buy me a pint of a chocolate frappe


Can't live without Corrie & Eastenders then???


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Can't live without Corrie & Eastenders then???


Eastenders - No

Corrie - Deffo

I'm Northern after all, need to keep abreast of my heritage


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm with Crazy on Corrie, and not a fan of Easties too.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> I'm with Crazy on Corrie, and not a fan of Easties too.


Hate Eastenders but absolutely cannot stand Corrie! To think that this was the crap my license fee was going to! BBC sucks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's well worth what I pay a month for 4 OD......keeps the kids quiet


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Eastenders - No
> 
> Corrie - Deffo
> 
> I'm Northern after all, need to keep abreast of my heritage


*Shakes her head in disbelief*


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> *Shakes her head in disbelief*


Northerners are the way forward Pasanada - everybody knows that!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Northerners are the way forward Pasanada - everybody knows that!!


Carry on dreaming, my ikkle Northern Buddy!! LMAO


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> *Shakes her head in disbelief*


I'm with you on this one!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm with you on this one!


I thought those Northerners were "hard" but seeing that they drink Chocci Frappacino's and watch Corrie, I'm wondering if they need a maid to tuck them in bed at night! PMSL


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I thought those Northerners were "hard" but seeing that they drink Chocci Frappacino's and watch Corrie, I'm wondering if they need a maid to tuck them in bed at night! PMSL


That's a good one!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> That's a good one!!!


Well, I've seen harder marsh mallows!! LMAO


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I thought those Northerners were "hard" but seeing that they drink Chocci Frappacino's and watch Corrie, I'm wondering if they need a maid to tuck them in bed at night! PMSL


Do you not have maids down in the south...?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Do you not have maids down in the south...?


Yes, we employ them from the north


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Yes, we employ them from the north


Crazy, you might as well quit! You're never gonna win this one!! 

South 1.... North 0.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Crazy, you might as well quit! You're never gonna win this one!!
> 
> South 1.... North 0.....


LOL  God does love a trier!! LOL


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Crazy, you might as well quit! You're never gonna win this one!!
> 
> South 1.... North 0.....


Rubbish!!!!! 

We up north know the truth


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Rubbish!!!!!
> 
> We up north know the truth


I can see a whippet flying across the SZR tonight!!! LMAO


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

im from the midlands, kinda northern!!!
can you message me on how to do it mate


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> im from the midlands, kinda northern!!!
> can you message me on how to do it mate


Just PM'd you mate.


----------



## Hipper (Sep 22, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just PM'd you mate.


Hi crazymazy... I'd like to know how to do this too... Can you please PM me?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hipper said:


> Hi crazymazy... I'd like to know how to do this too... Can you please PM me?


You'll have to write a couple more posts before you have the facility to rx PMs.

1 more should do for you. Contribute to one of the threads and I'll PM you. 

The wittier the response the quicker I'll respond


----------



## Hipper (Sep 22, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You'll have to write a couple more posts before you have the facility to rx PMs.
> 
> 1 more should do for you. Contribute to one of the threads and I'll PM you.
> 
> The wittier the response the quicker I'll respond



Oh... man.... witty?  I can't bring on my usual razor sharp wit under this kind of pressure. I have failed you......


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey, please could you pm me with instructions too  thanks


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Moving Soon*



crazymazy1980 said:


> Anyone wanting to know how to keep being able to watch these, PM me and I'll send you instructions. Will cost at maximum £11.00 per month - which is roughly the licence fee anyway.
> 
> ...I'm not charging any money for telling you how to do it. You pay them directly. My info is ALWAYS free...
> 
> ...well maybe will let you buy me a pint of a chocolate frappe


Hi there moving to Dubai in the New Year and could do with some advice re this topic, however, also new to expat forum how do I PM you?

Thanks


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

cant live without hollyoaks and x factor.. so pleased that i can still watch them.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Crazy, could you PM me too please? Ta.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi Crazy, could you PM me too please? Ta.


It's the first discussion point on the FB group page. Just click 'View all discussions'

HTH


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Apologies for the naivety what is the FB Group page?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nandaclan said:


> Apologies for the naivety what is the FB Group page?


Expats - Dubai | Facebook


----------



## Urbanizing (Nov 12, 2008)

ever heard of VPN tunneling ? you pay a certain amount of money per month and get a secure internet line directly to your country of choice (UK, US, Germany) overgoing all restrictions in your current country of residence....just google for VPN and you´ll find that stuff


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Dizzy


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, fairly sure that VPN is the way forward just hoping for some guidance as to who use reliability etc, think I may be there now so thanks.


----------



## Urbanizing (Nov 12, 2008)

my last VPN was from Witopia, totally reliable, around 40$/year, but needed to be bought from an foreign account at that time...
ok, sometimes its bit slower than having a dubai line, but thats ok i think


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Urbanizing said:


> my last VPN was from Witopia, totally reliable, around 40$/year, but needed to be bought from an foreign account at that time...
> ok, sometimes its bit slower than having a dubai line, but thats ok i think


MODs don't really like VPNs being discussed, please use the FB site if you want to discuss it. Not really good to be openly discussing circumventing national censorship no matter what our personal views are - We have to obey the laws of the country we choose to live in


----------



## Urbanizing (Nov 12, 2008)

sorry, wasnt my intention to do this!


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Anyone wanting to know how to keep being able to watch these, PM me and I'll send you instructions. Will cost at maximum £11.00 per month - which is roughly the licence fee anyway.
> 
> ...I'm not charging any money for telling you how to do it. You pay them directly. My info is ALWAYS free...
> 
> ...well maybe will let you buy me a pint of a chocolate frappe


Crazy, Can you PM me on this, Going mad without UKTV


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Crazy, Please PM me on this going mad without UKTV

Cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

RPG said:


> Crazy, Please PM me on this going mad without UKTV
> 
> Cheers


It's on the facebook page in the discussions section. Have a look.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheers mazy, i take it this works on with wireless connections also


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

RPG said:


> Cheers mazy, i take it this works on with wireless connections also


It sure does!!!


----------



## nico85 (Dec 3, 2008)

*BBC iplayer*

how do you get access?

Can you email me how to do it





crazymazy1980 said:


> Anyone wanting to know how to keep being able to watch these, PM me and I'll send you instructions. Will cost at maximum £11.00 per month - which is roughly the licence fee anyway.
> 
> ...I'm not charging any money for telling you how to do it. You pay them directly. My info is ALWAYS free...
> 
> ...well maybe will let you buy me a pint of a chocolate frappe


----------



## nico85 (Dec 3, 2008)

cant find it. can you send a link


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Anyone wanting to know how to keep being able to watch these, PM me and I'll send you instructions. Will cost at maximum £11.00 per month - which is roughly the licence fee anyway.
> 
> ...I'm not charging any money for telling you how to do it. You pay them directly. My info is ALWAYS free...
> 
> ...well maybe will let you buy me a pint of a chocolate frappe


Hi There, sorry to be a pain but how do you PM someone. I have only just signed up to this forum and can't see where you PM someone and would be interested in finding out how to use the IPlayer. Many Thanks, James.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

click on their name and click send private message


----------



## Alastair10538 (Feb 6, 2009)

crazymazy1980 said:


> anyone wanting to know how to keep being able to watch these, pm me and i'll send you instructions. Will cost at maximum £11.00 per month - which is roughly the licence fee anyway.
> 
> ...i'm not charging any money for telling you how to do it. You pay them directly. My info is always free...
> 
> ...well maybe will let you buy me a pint of a chocolate frappe


___________

yes please

moving to dubai in june

thanks

alastair


----------



## Mulben (Jan 11, 2009)

As a newbie expat im not sure how to instant message!! Is email an option! HELP!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mulben said:


> As a newbie expat im not sure how to instant message!! Is email an option! HELP!!


Not sure what you mean


----------

